# Northeast Meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Right what about Thursday 22 June meet at the Dolton Lodge (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive ( about 30mins) to the The Buck in Great Ayton for a drink and a chat  
Who's coming with me


----------



## dave_w (Dec 14, 2005)

Think I'm free so should be there. You really set on the Buck to finish off?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dave_w said:


> Think I'm free so should be there. You really set on the Buck to finish off?


Why where did you have in mind :?: 
The buck in a nice little country pub with a seating area in the middle of the car park


----------



## dave_w (Dec 14, 2005)

I guess the carpark/beer garden combination is good. There just isn't much atmosphere/good beer at the Buck. The fox at danby is high on atmosphere (and a fun drive away) or nearer to home the Oak in ayton is good for beer and the Dudley arms in ingleby (sp?) can be good.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there, just let me know the chosen destination.
It'l be my first meet so go easy on me.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yup. Just give me and Judy the final details.

Joe


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Count me in too :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We are just the bad pennies ,we always turn up :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Can a newbie come  

I'll make an appearance.. although im lost as soon as i get to boro.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

XTR said:


> Can a newbie come
> 
> I'll make an appearance.. although im lost as soon as i get to boro.


 Dead easy get to the A19 on the mackem highway and turn right stop when you see the pub :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Impossible to get lost then 

http://www.destinationhartlepool.com/se ... lton+Lodge

Looks a nice place.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

XTR said:


> Impossible to get lost then
> 
> http://www.destinationhartlepool.com/se ... lton+Lodge
> 
> Looks a nice place.


Only from a distance :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

WOW looks like I might not be on my own this time  we can meet in the Dalton lodge car park and just go from there how does that sound :?:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy... you bringing any birds to model on the cars ? (like your avatar).


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Andy... you bringing any birds to model on the cars ? (like your avatar).


You will have to wait and see :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I need a pic of some on my TT... since i got them on my old car  hehehe

Even though they were horrors!


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Are none TT owners allowed to turn up?

I get back from Kos on the Wed night so unless jet lag gets me I would be up for it.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

XTR said:


> I need a pic of some on my TT... since i got them on my old car  hehehe
> 
> Even though they were horrors!


The birds or the cars? or both?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Oi thats my old car ya git 
www.xtr.me.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

XTR said:


> I need a pic of some on my TT... since i got them on my old car  hehehe
> 
> Even though they were horrors!


think i taught some of them, look like farra lasses to me :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Na there lasses from Cumbria.... it was at the Cumbrian Car Show last year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> Are none TT owners allowed to turn up?
> 
> I get back from Kos on the Wed night so unless jet lag gets me I would be up for it.


Non TT owners are welcome Dave as long as they are not Porsche owners :wink:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > Are none TT owners allowed to turn up?
> ...


OK will pop down in the wifes 1.4 auto VW polo then, you will have to tell me where to meet you as otherwise I will be there an hour after you have left :lol:


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Count me in for the meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garyp said:


> Count me in for the meet


Good man keep them coming


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

just noticed this thanks to the main forum postage........

I will try and make it, I am going to be in Amsterdam Mon - Wed.........

Nice to meet up with everyone again.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTommy said:


> just noticed this thanks to the main forum postage........
> 
> I will try and make it, I am going to be in Amsterdam Mon - Wed.........
> 
> Nice to meet up with everyone again.


Well you are back for Thursday so get your self there :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on people if this was a Scottish meet it would be onto 30 pages by now ,whos going where when whats to eat and whos bringing the tiaras :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

just need to work out whos bringing the pies for this meet tho......... hopefully the weather will be as good as it was yesterday! and maybe I will have my frontbrakes painted red by then *chuckle*


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

I hope Andy isnt to hungry at the meet as I dont want him tucking into my car just because they call it a Porka he may add pie to the end and get hungry :lol:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Count me in aswell..however being a thursday i wont have time to wash the motor! so no remarks about dirty cars ok! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Count me in aswell..however being a thursday i wont have time to wash the motor! so no remarks about dirty cars ok! :lol:


Take it to the car wash :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTommy said:


> just need to work out whos bringing the pies for this meet tho......... hopefully the weather will be as good as it was yesterday! and maybe I will have my frontbrakes painted red by then *chuckle*


Yes you must all bring a pie for the TTOC area rep [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> I hope Andy isnt to hungry at the meet as I dont want him tucking into my car just because they call it a Porka he may add pie to the end and get hungry :lol:


What Porka you are coming in the wifes Polo :lol:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Andy isnt to hungry at the meet as I dont want him tucking into my car just because they call it a Porka he may add pie to the end and get hungry :lol:
> ...


Yeh U would probably suck on that as well............ :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah software testing at York for the next two weeks so no rushing about for me then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Right what about Thursday 22 June meet at the Dolton Lodge (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive ( about 30mins) to the The Buck in Great Ayton for a drink and a chat
> Who's coming with me


On a Thursday evening I'd normally be chasing ObiWan around (his gym!!!) but as a one-off I may have the time to come up  
Are "southerners" allowed? :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Right what about Thursday 22 June meet at the Dolton Lodge (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive ( about 30mins) to the The Buck in Great Ayton for a drink and a chat
> ...


I'm sure the great pie eating one would love another Yellow car along for the ride :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Talking of softie southerners if anyone wants a ride out to wash their car we have plenty of water and will point out the bits you miss at no extra charge :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Talking of softie southerners if anyone wants a ride out to wash their car we have plenty of water and will point out the bits you miss at no extra charge :lol: :lol:


Hey, hey, not so soft, if you will :roll: I grew up in freezing or hot weather on the continent 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And as for washing: I'll bring the bucket and you can show me :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Right what about Thursday 22 June meet at the Dolton Lodge (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive ( about 30mins) to the The Buck in Great Ayton for a drink and a chat
> ...


Dani you know you are welcome any time


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of softie southerners if anyone wants a ride out to wash their car we have plenty of water and will point out the bits you miss at no extra charge :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wasn't meaning you honest Danni  just trying to drum up numbers :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thanks, Andy 



Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


So, what about the car cleaning business then :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


It was for all those shandy drinkers with a hosepipe ban [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm not into Shandy: it's too sweet :? 
I'll still bring a bucket and sponge at let you do magic :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I think you could be in bother here Andy :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Oh, yes, I never give up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It's not so bad, cheer up :-* 
I just bring the bucket :twisted:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Somethings just turned up from work and I need to go to Alice Springs for a while looks like I wont be there sorry Danni :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Don't worry, I'll bring the bucket to Gaydon :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Greetings to Alice, and don't get lost in Wonderland :wink:


----------



## JamieTT (Nov 15, 2005)

Unfortunatly I won't be able to make the meet as I'll be in sunny Canada but I hope its a success and there will be more in the near future.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm still free.  Still planning on coming down. Hopefully have my Eibach springs fitted and new brakes


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Ho Andy,

Soz mate wont be able to make it just had some bad news, have a g8 meet.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dude_one said:


> Ho Andy,
> 
> Soz mate wont be able to make it just had some bad news, have a g8 meet.
> 
> Dave


No problem Dave hope every thing is OK


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else coming along :?:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep i will be there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Yep i will be there


Good man keep them coming


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, are you going to do a head count, Andy?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone fancy a cruise down from Silverlink ?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

will meet you half way and run down the rest of the way?..somewhere like doxford buisiness park..im coming from stanley.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Speckled said:


> will meet you half way and run down the rest of the way?..somewhere like doxford buisiness park..im coming from stanley.


Sounds ok are the services far from there?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

might join in myself, just off the a19 south side of the tunnel


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I can't make it now    
Someone wants to do some weight lifting and requires my attention :?

Have a good time, all


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Speckled said:


> will meet you half way and run down the rest of the way?..somewhere like doxford buisiness park..im coming from stanley.


Speckeld if your up for it, I'll meet up with you then we can meet the others wherever. Dont think there are any services at Doxford, but would be okay for a quick meeting point.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

No problems mate where do you think would be a good place?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Speckled said:


> No problems mate where do you think would be a good place?


why not the reg vardy garage on the a690 or the board inn at east herrington just off the a690 / a19 roundabout


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Ikon66 said:


> Speckled said:
> 
> 
> > No problems mate where do you think would be a good place?
> ...


Vardys is just the other side from Doxford Park just cross the roundabout


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry you cant make it Dani may be next time 
Looks like it is going to be a good meet  If any one is interested I have a few TT black arm rests (same as the TT shop sell) brand new still in the unopened box I can bring some along with me Â£150 each PM me any one who is interested I will put them in the for sale section after Thursday


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

hi gary....i will meet up with you then how about meeting the others in the layby next to nissan on the a19....any better ideas anyone?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Speckled said:


> hi gary....i will meet up with you then how about meeting the others in the layby next to nissan on the a19....any better ideas anyone?


Isnt that going the wrong way?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Southbound layby!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Speckled said:


> Southbound layby!


oops thought you were meeting at vardys  :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry you cant make it Dani may be next time
> Looks like it is going to be a good meet  If any one is interested I have a few TT black arm rests (same as the TT shop sell) brand new still in the unopened box I can bring some along with me Â£150 each PM me any one who is interested I will put them in the for sale section after Thursday


I hate this forum.... it makes me spend all my money. 

Would love one of these buts its gonna be a few months.... Blueflame exhaust is my mod for this month. I've just fitted my new brakes and eibach springs too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you cant make it Dani may be next time
> ...


sorry to tease I just wanted to give the locals first chance at a bargin


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Andy

Thursday 22nd June, meet at the Dalton Lodge, (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive.

I take it this is the final meeting place, short cuise itinerary and chinwag :lol:

Look forward to seeing you there

Joe & Judy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Thursday 22nd June, meet at the Dalton Lodge, (just off the A19 easy to find) about 7:15 to 7:45pm have a drive.
> 
> ...


You are correct Joe looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry you cant make it Dani may be next time


I know  
I send my Thursday evening clients (Obi&kiTTcaTT) on holiday just to come to one of your meets ... and then someone else shouts to get my attention 

Can you do a weekend meet, Andy


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you cant make it Dani may be next time
> ...


How about the middle weekend in July :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Muuaaahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:

I guess I may be somewhere a bit further south, enjoying myself on Saturday and _"laydying"_ the gate early morning on Sunday :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

So 7:15 at Dalton lodge what time are we leaving from Silverlink,Nissan?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> So 7:15 at Dalton lodge what time are we leaving from Silverlink,Nissan?


I might meet ya's at nissan..... not far from me... im not 100% sure where dalton lodge is.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you all on Thursday night


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Speckled said:


> hi gary....i will meet up with you then how about meeting the others in the layby next to nissan on the a19....any better ideas anyone?


Hi Speckled, how about meeting in batleys car park about 6:30 then we can go meet the others.

As a suggestion if you are travelling down the A19, turn off at the A1231 junction (next to Nissan) turn left and head towards Sunderland about 150yds down the road you come to a roundabout, turn left again there is a premier inn called the Wessington we could all meet there its only a 2 min diversion from the A19.

I really dont mind and will meet anywhere, just a thought


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok gary i will see you there mate.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Garyp said:


> Speckled said:
> 
> 
> > hi gary....i will meet up with you then how about meeting the others in the layby next to nissan on the a19....any better ideas anyone?
> ...


We will meet you at the Wessington then about 6:35 to 6:40


----------



## Speckled (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok mate see you there.


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

May have a run down tomorrow depending on work 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy B said:


> May have a run down tomorrow depending on work 8)


You can always get another job this is the chance of a life time :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Andy B said:
> 
> 
> > May have a run down tomorrow depending on work 8)
> ...


hahaha 

I'll meet ya's at Wessington, at 6:30-6:45 ish


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you all to night dont for get a pie for the rep :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> See you all to night dont for get a pie for the rep :wink: :lol:


Is that dont forget or dont get? :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > See you all to night dont for get a pie for the rep :wink: :lol:
> ...


Just for that you have to bring 2 Andy


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice to meet you all. We'll have to do it again soon.
Thanks for organising it Yellow_TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garyp said:


> Nice to meet you all. We'll have to do it again soon.
> Thanks for organising it Yellow_TT


No problem good to meet you all also yes whe will do it again soon


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice pics glad some one knows how to post them


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice pics glad some one knows how to post them


lol. view my profile, re: occupation. Something wrong if i dont know how 

Was nice to meet you all. Awesome venue, background for pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

2x QS's at 1 little meet 

nice pics - looks like you all polished/waxed up well beforehand 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> 2x QS's at 1 little meet
> 
> nice pics - looks like you all polished/waxed up well beforehand 8)


only 1 qs and a clone :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > 2x QS's at 1 little meet
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

All the looks.... with nice comfortable heated seats


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Was nice to meet you all, thank you to Yellow TT for organizing the run, nice pics of the TT`S XTR.

Looking forward to the next North East run.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yopu guys all had a good time ... while I BodyMax'ed 

Oh, and nice pictures


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just to cover all the options


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

And theres more


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If I had known every body was going to take pics I would have washed the the car :wink:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice pics Val TT,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy B said:


> Nice pics Val TT,


Yes nice pics donte I know your husband :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Judy and I enjoyed ourselves immensely. Nice to meet some new faces and have a good old chinwag.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Was nice to meet you Joe


----------

